# CPT for trigger injection in shoulder



## ggparker14 (Jun 21, 2011)

Need other opinions on CPT for trigger injection in medial scapula.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mitchellde (Jun 21, 2011)

What does the note state?  If it is a true trigger point injection then use the 20552.  If it is something else I would need to see what was documented.


----------



## ggparker14 (Jun 21, 2011)

This is all the note says. This was done in the ER.

Thanks.


----------

